# When does basic training start?



## HopefulA.B. (29 Mar 2012)

Hi.
  I'm currently studying for my GED, and I have seen the 'Basic up' videos on you tube, so my question is, does the basic training only start in the Spring and Fall? What, April and October?

                                                                  Thanks


----------



## northernboy_24 (29 Mar 2012)

There are countless posts about this if you would do a search.  However, basic training starts happen at all times of the year.  Meaning while there are basic courses starting in April and October they also start the other months of the year.


----------



## Bridger (29 Mar 2012)

Here you go...

http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/menu/cfc-ecc/dc-cd/index-eng.asp


----------



## PMedMoe (29 Mar 2012)

When does basic training start?

On a Monday.

 :rofl:

k:


----------



## cupper (29 Mar 2012)

Sorry, it already started. You missed it. ;D


----------



## HopefulA.B. (7 Apr 2012)

Thanks all.


----------



## Chrispi (8 Apr 2012)

The answer is 42.


----------



## mmmjon (8 Apr 2012)

Chrispi said:
			
		

> The answer is 42.



That answer could only be used once.


----------

